# Aruba - - Final Countdown - - Favorites Wanted



## Conan (May 24, 2009)

We've been to a number of Caribbean islands (St. Martin, Grand Cayman, Antigua, St. Lucia ...) and our upcoming week at Casa del Mar is our first visit to Aruba.

I've booked Madame Janette for our arrival night.  Our interests include snorkeling, food, local culture.

What are your 'don't miss' items?


----------



## Catira (May 24, 2009)

We arrive June 5... will check back and see what others have recommended for Aruba.


----------



## Smooth Air (May 24, 2009)

Dinner @ Simply Fish. Tables are set on the sand about 20 feet from the ocean!!!
We went there 3 times when we were in Aruba in February.

Smooth Air


----------



## IngridN (May 24, 2009)

We like Chalet Suisse...fabulous garlic bread too!

For snorkeling, we like the DePalm Island.  Pricey, but they offer 1/2 and full day excursions.  Breakfast and lunch is supplied as well as drinks all day long.

Ingrid


----------



## ecwinch (May 24, 2009)

Rent a jeep for one day and ride around the north end of the island and then to the natural pool. The natural pool is no big deal (IMHO), but the journey is the adventure. Plus the scenery is nice.

For snorkeling we did some off the beach snorkeling which was so-so. Went to Baby Beach which was better.

Also would recommend the Tranquilo charter. It is a sailboat and takes you to a private reef. The boat spends about 1/2 the day sailing, which is cool if you like sailing. We also did the Jolly Pirates snorkel. Which was fine, but a little more crowded. 

The Aruba Aloe Factory tour was interesting. Learn about the history of the Aloe industry on Aruba.


----------



## Trigger445 (May 24, 2009)

smoothair said:


> Dinner @ Simply Fish. Tables are set on the sand about 20 feet from the ocean!!!
> We went there 3 times when we were in Aruba in February.
> 
> Smooth Air



We also ate at Simply Fish, in the sand.  It was a great, great atmosphere (get the 630pm reservation for sunset).  Food was just good (it was cold).  Service was also just good, not great.  We also ate at Sunset Beach Bistro, right on the beach=much better prices, same table right in the sand feet away from the ocean, food was just OK, service was good.  

Of the two, Simply Fish was definitely better.  If you still have time, get the "dinner for 2" certificate from Marriott, and you can save a bunch of $ at Simply Fish (or conversely, order the most expensive thing on the menu (twin lobster tails) and not feel financially guilty). You pay $109 plus shipping, and can get an appetizer each, a dinner each, and a desert each, plus all the non alcoholic drinks are included, and so is tax and tip https://gifts.marriott.com/giftCertificate.aspx?type=dinnerForTwo

Our best meal (we ate there twice), was at the Pelicans Nest on a pier near the Holiday Inn.  Great seafood, fabulous service, sitting on the edge of a dock (literally 2 feet from falling in, no guard rail).  

Be sure to read my post about the "service charges" so you don't tip twice
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97907

Good Aruban (and Cuban) cigars at www.aruhibacigars.com  The Aruban cigars are handmade from tobacco grown on the island.

Drinking the water out of the tap is a unique experience--best I've ever tasted by far!

Grocery shop at Ling and Sons.  www.lingandsons.com

Finally, we did the Jolly Pirates snorkeling tour, http://www.jolly-pirates.com/  They feed you BBQ, all you can drink, snorkeling equip included, and about a 4 hour trip to three different locations.  Good snorkeling.  Hanauma Bay in HI is much better, though.


----------



## ecwinch (May 24, 2009)

Trigger445 said:


> Finally, we did the Jolly Pirates snorkeling tour, http://www.jolly-pirates.com/  They feed you BBQ, all you can drink, snorkeling equip included, and about a 4 hour trip to three different locations.  Good snorkeling.  Hanauma Bay in HI is much better, though.



We saved  $22 and skipped the BBQ, by doing the afternoon cruise. Same locations, just no lunch. We used the savings to get a good BBQ dinner at Smokey Joe's.

Also the "all you can drink" is rum punch and well drinks with a very limited selection of alcohol (no beer). 

This is a good way to see the Antilla Wreck, but have the right level of expectations.  They pack them on the boat, and the water will always be crowded at the snorkel sites. On the Antilla Wreck, I felt like I was in a snorkel mosh pit.

There also is coupon in local mags for a small discount.


----------



## Trigger445 (May 24, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> We saved  $22 and skipped the BBQ, by doing the afternoon cruise. Same locations, just no lunch. We used the savings to get a good BBQ dinner at Smokey Joe's.
> 
> Also the "all you can drink" is rum punch and well drinks with a very limited selection of alcohol (no beer).
> 
> ...



That would have been a better way to do it, in hindsite.  You don't really gain any snorkel time on the longer morning/lunch cruise, because about an extra hour is the lunch, and they whistle you out of the water when they start serving (probably some liablility reason, since the "lifeguards" are now the waiters).  The 12% online, 48 hour advance online reservation is the best coupon we found.


----------



## ecwinch (May 24, 2009)

Trigger445 said:


> The 12% online, 48 hour advance online reservation is the best coupon we found.



I seem to recall the other coupon in the tourist books is the same, but does not require the 48hr reservation.


----------



## tombo (May 24, 2009)

I have been told by several on an Aruba site that the Old Man And the Sea is the best on the Island currently. From their recommendations I am going to make this restaurant our final meal on the Island.

www.theoldmanandthesearestaurant.com


http://www.restaurantsaruba.com/view_review.html?REST_ID=202#5718

There are a lot of other places I have been told are must eat at locations  like Madam Janettes, The Flying Fishbone,Le Dome, Texas de Brazil, Screaming Eagle, Yemanja,  Smokey Joe's, Driftwood, and Marandi. There are also Sunday brunches at the Hyatt, Le Dome, and Windows on Aruba.

I will try 3 or 4 of these this trip and next trip I might try some others that I miss this trip. There are more great Restaurants on the Isle of Aruba than you can eat at. Have fun and eat at as many of the top choices as you can.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 25, 2009)

If you're at Casa Del Mar their restaurant "Mathews" is very good and an ideal setting on the beach but without the pesky sand fleas you can encounter when it is humid.  On Wednesday I hear they have karaoke (sp?) which I don't do but they dance on the bar and conga line so it's a lot of fun they say.  Screaming Eagle, Wacky Wahoo, Chalet Suisse, Texas de, Azzurro for Italian in Playa Linda (brother to Gianni and Sole Mare - same food MUCH better setting!).  We're going tonight    I think it's good enough that I'm taking my Italian from NYC guest!!!  I'm one of the few that doesn't like the menu a Mme Janette but to each their own!  If you want romance, go to Papiamento after 7 p.m.  Great setting, good food, but be prepared for a "leisurely" dinner.  Service is fine dining.  Linda


----------



## csudell (May 25, 2009)

i went to aruba on my honeymoon and the best meal and atmosphere at any restaurant I've ever eaten ANYWHERE was at the following restaurant:

http://www.papiamentorestaurant.com/

I also highly recommend the jeep ride on the uninhabited part of the island.


----------



## Jamerican71 (May 26, 2009)

I stayed at Casa del Mar Nov 2007 and loved it.  We did the beach everyday but on few occassions we were able to defy sand gravity and enjoyed the following:

Pizza Bob - walking distance from Casa del Mar - awesome pizza, live music and nice atmosphere for lunch or dinner

ATV's DePalm Tours - 1/2 day tour.  Got to hit all the tourist spots

Linda's Pancake & Pizza -- The best pancakes ever and well worth the drive -- we got lost but it's only about 10 mins away.  

Flying Fishbone -- make a reservation so that you see the sunset.

We rented a car for one day right in the lobby and drove end to end taking detours as we felt.

Have fun!


----------



## lvhmbh (May 27, 2009)

Went to Texas de last night and it was packed!!!  Driving my friend to the airport today but first - Linda's Pancakes!!!!


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 27, 2009)

We had the pleasure of staying at Casa del Mar in August 2004.  I think the jeep tour around the Island is a great deal of fun. There was a very fine Italian restaraunt near the light house.  The swimming is fantastic.


----------



## tombo (May 27, 2009)

Register to join Texas de brazil for free less than 30 days prior to your travel and they will send you a certificate worth 25% off any meal which is good for 30 days from the date you join.

http://texasdebrazil.fbmta.com/members/UpdateProfile.aspx?Action=Subscribe&InputSource=W

If you are traveling near your anniversary or birth date they will sen you a buy one meal get one free e-mail with a coupon to print off. That will save you about $50. I joined before my anniversary and got a coupon for a buy one get one free good from about a week before my anniversary until 20 days after my anniversary. This coupon is valid when I am visiting Aruba.
I will be eating a meal here for sure.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 28, 2009)

I second Simply Fish. The setting is really beautiful. We were 10 feet from the water the night my wife and I dined there.

We also used the Marriott dinner cert for $109 nad it works out to be a great deal.

Also downtown is Iguana Joe's. We ate there a few times as it was excellent.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 28, 2009)

Went to Chalet Suisse last night and the meal was excellent as usual!   Linda's Pancakes was good as well.  I wish the setting was better but what can you do?


----------



## gorevs9 (May 28, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> We saved  $22 and skipped the BBQ, by doing the afternoon cruise. Same locations, just no lunch. We used the savings to get a good BBQ dinner at Smokey Joe's.
> 
> Also the "all you can drink" is rum punch and well drinks with a very limited selection of alcohol (no beer).


While we did not do the snorkling tour, we took the Jolly Roger Sunset Cruise which was just as enjoyable and the alcohol flowed a bit more freely .


----------



## ecwinch (May 28, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> While we did not do the snorkling tour, we took the Jolly Roger Sunset Cruise which was just as enjoyable and the alcohol flowed a bit more freely .



aka "booze cruise"


----------



## lvhmbh (May 29, 2009)

Did you mean Jolly Pirate's???  I like to watch the crew members do their acrobatics from the rope swing!


----------



## gorevs9 (May 29, 2009)

lvhmbh said:


> Did you mean Jolly Pirate's???  I like to watch the crew members do their acrobatics from the rope swing!


Probably, after all the booze, my brain was a bit fuzzy.


----------



## jeg (Jun 2, 2009)

2 casual and not expensive places across from the resorts on Palm Beach- Smokin Joe's serves big helpings of BBQ, and Salt and Pepper has a nice selection of Tapas in addition to their regular menu.


----------



## tombo (Jun 3, 2009)

We ate at Flying Fishbone last night.  I made a reservation and asked for as close to the water as I could get. I got what I asked for because our table and feet were actually in the water with waves splashing around our ankles and occasionally higher. They have a wrought iron rack by your table to hang your shoes on. The sunset was nice (but to the side of your view so sunset views are very limited) and the food was great although pricey. I would go back.

We ate oceanfront at the sunset beach bistro and the view of the sunset was much better. The tables were on the sand but not in the water and not as crowded together as they are at the flying fishbone. Make a sunset reservation and nothing is in front of you but the ocean and the sun. It is wonderful to watch the sun disappear into the ocean as you dine. The food was $36 per person with your choice of appetizer, entree, and dessert. The meal was good and a good deal for the money. If you could combine the location of The Sunset Beach Bistro with the food from flying fishbone you would have an unbeatable combination.

Tonight is Texas de Brazil and Old Man and the Sea for our last dinner on the island. So far this has been a great trip. It is a small Island but we drove around for hours in our rental car seeing everything. We drove on many sandy, rocky, unpaved roads along the ocean and through the deserts with the huge cactus. We are about to go exploring again so I've gotta go.


----------



## socalgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

tombo,
thanks for your dining tips!  we're going in september.  did you rent a car for the whole week?  do you really need it for the whole week?  or just rent for a day or 2 to go around the island?


----------



## tombo (Jun 5, 2009)

socalgirl said:


> tombo,
> thanks for your dining tips!  we're going in september.  did you rent a car for the whole week?  do you really need it for the whole week?  or just rent for a day or 2 to go around the island?



A whole week would be great, but  5 days car rental was good for us. We spent the first day and a half at the resort and wouldn't have left even if we had a car except to get groceries. Too much to see and do within walking distance. Instead we got the cab from the airport to stop at the grocery store on the way to mthe resort where we picked up the basics (milk, cereal, bread, ham, cheese, mustard, mayonaise, and of course beer and liquor). When we got the car Monday we went straight to the grocery store and bought everything for the rest of the week. 

There is a lot of island to explore and we were able to do everthing but the natural pool in the car. If we had a jeep we could have done the natural pool too and some of the off-roading we did in the Yaris would have been easier. There are many beaches and many snorkeling sites. I liked baby beach a lot for swimming and snorkeling but the best snorkeling I found was right where the road to the california lighthouse forks (the fork is between the high rises and the light house). You will know the spot because 2 or 3 big snorkeling tour boats will be anchored there. There is parking and some palapas to rest under when not snorkeling.

Some people spend the whole week at the resorts, but we love to explore. If you love to explore there are plenty of places to go and plenty of wilderness to explore. Drive through the national park and see the caves, the cliffs withe the huge pounding waves, the natural bridge (which has fallen), and the blowing hole (just the other side of the sand dunes near the cave with the heiroglyphics). There are 2 holy grottoes called Lourdes grottoes which are pretty. We also drove through the military firing range along cliffs on the way to the national park after we left Baby Beach. 

The blowing hole is worth the trip. It is not on most maps but if you take the dirt road to Dos Playa beach, it is a right fork after you leave the paved road going around the huge sand dunes. It is a really neat place and Dos Playa was the most spectacular beach I saw. Not safe for swimming because of the waves and currents, but a beautiful sand beach between 2 cliffs and we were the only people there for the hour or so we visited the beach.

This was our first trip to Aruba but it won't be our last. Aruba is now our second favorite tropical location. We felt safe and welcomed everywhere we went. Only Kaui was better to us and we have been to Cozumel, the Bahamas, Jamaica (very dangerous according to Sandals where we stayed, so we were afraid to leave the resort to explore very much), Oahu, and Maui (which is or 3'rd favorite). Next year we are going to St Maarten which is my parent's all time favorite beach destination, so we will see if Aruba still holds second position after that trip. Have fun. Tomorrow I have to leave paradise and it is not something I look forward to doing. Oh well, St Maarten next year and unless St Maarten changes my attitude I will be back in Aruba in 2011. 

Have fun in Aruba and tell us how you liked it after you get home .


----------



## summerfun1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Enjoy yourself.  Try French Steak House- just walk 3 doors down. If you enjoy CDM take a look at Aruba Beach Club. I own the top end unit & will be renting 3rd wk May 2010. Room 242--private & great views. barwire51@yahoo.com
I know you will enjoy Aruba.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/11415544

Restaurants and pictures.
ENJOY!


----------



## UK Fan (Aug 7, 2009)

We love La Petite Cafe...


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 8, 2009)

Pirate's Nest on the beach at Bucuti has really changed!!!  Very good food now and the setting can't be beat.  Matt from Sunset Grille (he was exec chef) owns it along with another fellow.  The service was exemplary and we'll be back very soon.


----------

